# Take water filter out before cleaning?



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

I am going to clean my Duo Temp Pro for the first time. Am I supposed to remove the water filter before cleaning with one of those tablets? It doesn't say so in the instructions, but I don't entirely trust the instructions ... Just wondered what other people do.


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

Actually, I think I get that the water doesn't go back into the tank with the cleaning chemical in. So guess I don't need to remove it as the chemical won't come into contact with it. I have just had a look at the disk and there is a hole in it so it comes out that way (I hope!)


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Emily said:


> Actually, I think I get that the water doesn't go back into the tank with the cleaning chemical in. So guess I don't need to remove it as the chemical won't come into contact with it. I have just had a look at the disk and there is a hole in it so it comes out that way (I hope!)


 You are right, no worries.


----------

